# Happy First Day of AUTUMN!



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Happy Autumn!!! (as of 7 minutes ago my time)


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

Finally! Happy Autumn Halloween people!  (Put on Jason mask to do housework time...pumpkins everywhere...chilly nights...foggy mornings...yeah!)


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

Yes finally it's here good bye crazy hot days...... Happy Autumn everyone


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh yes, this morning is so chilly and gloomy and the dry leaves were cycloning around in the streets. I love it!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

acfink said:


> Yes finally it's here good bye crazy hot days...... Happy Autumn everyone


Had to actually turn the AC back on last nite because it's sooooooooooooo humid here....


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Happy Autumn to all of you who actually get Autumn!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Happy Autumn Everyone!!  Start blowing that colder weather south.

In Florida, it is not considered autumn until we can turn the ac off.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Happy Autumn!!! It's a rainy one here!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









We have the air on to here................so glad the summer is over!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

It must be autumn..I saw Christmas trees setup at Walmart and Christmas lights out at Target...tis the season


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> It must be autumn..I saw Christmas trees setup at Walmart and Christmas lights out at Target...tis the season


Your not kidding Scatter I saw Christmas at Shopko and Target yesterday and even though I love Christmas I thought to myself " I had to wait this dang long to see Halloween in stores and it doesnt get shelf time alone for at least the month before October!"


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> It must be autumn..I saw Christmas trees setup at Walmart and Christmas lights out at Target...tis the season


Christmas stuff was up at BJ's yesterday too.....really?


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

I've already got my candles burning, next up is cider and doughnuts! Woo-hoo! 

Ophelia


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ophelia said:


> I've already got my candles burning, next up is cider and doughnuts! Woo-hoo!
> 
> Ophelia


That sounds real good! Now I have a hankering!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

In the spirit of the season, I'll be making apple crisp this weekend


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Hallelujah and blessing of the Season!


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> It must be autumn..I saw Christmas trees setup at Walmart and Christmas lights out at Target...tis the season


Jeez, anyone else remember when there was a gap between Halloween/Thanksgiving/Christmas?


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

YAHHH!!!!!


----------



## Lucidus Astrum (Sep 15, 2010)

Happy Autumn!

It doesn't really feel any different here yet, since I'm in Britain it rains no matter what the season lol.


----------



## xtina666 (Jul 30, 2010)

Happy Autumn everyone! It's chilly and windy here..I love it. I have all my fall candles out and the day off of work


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I picked this day for my wedding 30 (gasp) years ago and it was on the 22nd in 1981. I LOVE this time of year, and thankfully it's not over 100 degrees any more. 

Happy Autumn everyone, I'm so glad I found this forum!


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Felt like Autumn last week, this week it is raining, in the low 80s and humid. Give me back my cooler weather!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Yipee! I so love this time of yr. Very happy and motivated!!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

It even feels like fall here in north central Texas! Woke up to temps in the 50's, and even though it will quickly rise to the 80's, I'm loving it! No beautiful fall foliage here, but we're used to that. I'll just live vicariously through all my northern friends!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> In the spirit of the season, I'll be making apple crisp this weekend


I'll be over at 6!!


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

yeah..had a little teaser last week, now it feels likea tropical rain forest..again..and supposed to rain on and off at least thru next Wed..Grass is greener and juicier to mow than it ever was this spring..


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Happy Autumn . My favorite time of the year.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Agreed. Autumn is indeed the best season.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

YAYYYYYYY Small problem though, its 93 degrees here  But...it will be cold here soon!!!!

Hope everyone has a lovely day!!!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Fall is my favourite season as well, I just love the crisp mornings and beautiful harvest moons right now. 

Our weather has been spectacular for this area, some of the warmest days we have had all summer!! It is supposed to be about 80/82 F this weekend!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

xtina666 said:


> Happy Autumn everyone! It's chilly and windy here..I love it. I have all my fall candles out and the day off of work


Now THAT is a gorgeous picture!


----------



## ShaoGhoul (Jun 5, 2011)

Happy Autumn. May the season be spooky, the air chilly and grey, and the leaves bright in the streets!

(It's flippin hot here today but the mornings have been frigid!)


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Just wanted to say!*

Happy first day of Fall everyone!! It is officially fall as of today!! I lit my pumpkin candle and soaked in the earth changes of the season.. cant wait till october and halloween!!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Tannasgach said:


> Happy Autumn Everyone!!  Start blowing that colder weather south.
> 
> In Florida, it is not considered autumn until we can turn the ac off.


That is so true. I live in South Florida (near Ft. Lauderdale) and it's warm here just up until Halloween.
Last year it was down to 67 F on Halloween night, and it was still considered warm to me, as I've lived
here since Dec. of 1992 (originally from Ocean County, NJ) and I miss the changing of the leaves 
The only thing I don't miss is the freezing cold winter.


----------



## Aaaprn (Aug 18, 2011)

We just slid an apple pie into the oven.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Aaaprn said:


> We just slid an apple pie into the oven.



I hope ya got some vanilla icecream to go with it!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Nope! Chunky Monkey!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Chunky Monkey?! LOL Quite the combo


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Hurray! Leaves are starting to fall around here even though a lot of trees still have green leaves. At least it's cooling down again.


----------



## bringjoy (Aug 28, 2005)

Had a wondrous celebration yesterday, even though it's still 90 degrees here in Boise...can't wait for the cool weather!


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

yay autumn, now "patiently" waiting for halloween


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Went to a church fall faire today. Man, did they have some HUGE pumpkins! I so wanted to buy one, but there's no way in hell I woulda been able to carry it to the car


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh, Miss Mandy. A woman after my own heart.

I just wish it were cool down here in Virginia! It's been cool_er_, at least by our standards (today it got up to 77*), but it's so _humid_, you almost can't feel the difference.

The only good thing is that it's been constantly rainy for the past three days... _"Just the kind of day that makes you feel good to be alive."_


----------



## cherryred (Sep 9, 2010)

Yay it's here.


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

sooo hot here still.. i hate it.. at least the first day of fall did have thunder and lightning Santa Clarita Ca


----------

